
Show HN: Triqla – Documents for Evolving Plans - sootn
https://triqla.com
======
zestyping
This problem is aching for a solution, so I really want to like this. The
video doesn't quite reveal enough, though. Is Triqla just a feed of your wiki
pages, ordered by last update? With diffs? How do you find things after they
are no longer among the 10 most recently touched items?

~~~
sootn
Yep, you nailed it. We also sort by what you haven't read, so you'll scroll
past each article, then you'll be able to search for it because you know it
exists. We've experimented with an array of different hieratical and graph
structures, but they all grow stale and misleading.

